# Aftermarket B4 Instrument Cluster?



## zcg666 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Aftermarket Instrument Cluster?*

Really would like to see if there are any backlit options for a cluster on my 95 passat vr6, cuz seriously whatsup with the 1960's toplit sh*t? But yea any (positive) input would be appreciated thanks


----------



## zcg666 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Aftermarket Instrument Cluster? (zcg666)*

anyone?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket Instrument Cluster? (zcg666)*

yawn, these gents will help you part with your earnings. 
http://www.dubdesignindustries.com


----------



## zcg666 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Aftermarket Instrument Cluster? (where_2)*

do you know if the mkIII cluster will replace mine directly or do i need to mod something?


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket Instrument Cluster? (zcg666)*

Im doing a DIY on that on monday


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket Instrument Cluster? (crazyalex12)*

Here's mine


----------



## zcg666 (Feb 26, 2010)

holy sh!t nice job man that about exactly what i was lookin for :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

